# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Adam Kokesh's house "raided" just to deliver warrant

## Guest

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/lo...214849071.html

Mind you, this is just to deliver a warrant on a single individual who didn't rob a bank, he protested in a way they did not like.  They typo belongs to NBC news, not me.   :Smile: 




> Kokesh said he believes he is the  legal owner of  the gun shown in the video, but declined to say where --  or if -- it  was registered.
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   "I was here, and I loaded a shotgun   on Independence Day, but I didn't kill anybody. I didn't drone any   children," he said Monday. "I didn't steal any children's future. I   didn't sell this country into debt. I didn't do any of the crimes that   the man two blocks over at the White House is responsible for."
> 
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Kokesh will appear in court for arraiginment Wednesday.


From their facebook:




> *Here  you can see where the feds busted down our door and threw a flash bang  grenade into our otherwise peaceful home. Have they no shame? Have they  no decency? Have they no respect? I don't think so but I can only hope  for personal remorse for all of the scum bags that were a part of this  raid.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/2279926...#axzz2YbrMzqEU




> "The point is we have the right to bear arms  in all states," he said. "We shouldn't set standards of laws by  imaginary lines called borders. In the state of Virginia, it's an open  carry state where you can legally open carry, but in the District [of  Columbia], the only people allowed to walk with firearms are the  criminals themselves."
> D.C. Police Chief  Lanier told us on July 4th, "You're allowed to have a rifle [or] shotgun  registered for your home, if you're a D.C. resident and it's registered  for the protection of your home. You can transport it through the  District of Columbia as well. But there are rules for that transport.  What [Kokesh] did [Thursday] morning, if in fact that was a real firearm  [with] real ammunition, would be a violation of the law."
> 
> Read more: http://www.myfoxdc.com/story/2279926...#ixzz2YdpOzBlG 
> Follow us: @myfoxdc on Twitter | myfoxdc on Facebook
> 
> Fox had the pics on last night of the raid and there were close to 12 maybe police looking like the military.  This is the conditioning now, we have to get used to police as "soldiers" policing the nation from the enemy--us.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-10-2013)

----------


## Guest

Their official statement:

*AVTM Official Press Release
 RE: Raid on ADAM VS THE MAN Studios 10JUL13

  (HERNDON, VA 10 JULY 2013)--- On the evening of Tuesday, 09JUL13, at  approximately 7:45 PM, a combination of US Parks Police (an arm of the  DHS) raided Adam Kokesh's residence. Local Herndon police assisted in  the armed invasion. The officers used a battering ram to knock in the  door after two knocks, and did not announce that they had a warrant.  Immediately after breaking down the door, a flash bang grenade was  deployed in the foyer.

 Numerous police vehicles, including a  light armored vehicle and two low-flying helicopters barricaded Adam's  street. More than 20 armored SWAT team members surrounded the house, as  well as a number of detectives, and plainclothes officers. Assault  rifles were aimed on all members of the team as they were handcuffed  without being told why they were detained. Masked and armored police in  full “Storm Trooper” gear flooded in and ransacked the residence. The  team was cordoned in a front room, while Adam was pulled aside for  questioning.

 Over the course of the next five hours, the police  searched every corner of the house with canine units and blueprints to  the house obtained prior to the search. All officers refused to speak to  the crew while they we being detained. They confiscated cell phones and  personal items with force. Throughout the ordeal, the police repeatedly  showed a volatile desire to initiate aggressive, forceful conduct with  detainees. At one point, Adam politely requested to use the restroom and  was kicked by the officer forcing him to sit handcuffed on the floor.  After hours of determined attempts, the safe was forced open and all  items inside were confiscated. Adam was arrested and his crew were told  he was being brought to the Herndon Police department overnight. Well  after midnight, police officers cleared the house.

 Fairfax County Adult Detention Center has stated that it has Adam in custody.

 The ADAM VS THE MAN Team will be continuing production on the podcast  and the Youtube channel as long as Adam remains imprisoned for an act of  civil disobedience. We will continue to spread the message of liberty,  self ownership, and the non-aggression principle regardless of the  government's relentless attacks on our operation. We will continue to  combat its desperate attempts to crush a worldwide, revolutionary shift  in the people's understanding of the state's illegitimacy—after all,  good ideas don't require force.*

----------

Gemini (07-11-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-10-2013)

----------


## Guest

Oh and when people want to know why I hate Republicans, too...this stuff is why.  When YOUR guy is in charge you are silent as lambs.

----------

Gemini (07-11-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-10-2013),Trinnity (07-10-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

<I'm not a republican>




> *Gun-rights activist Adam Kokesh arrested in Herndon*
> 
> Police searched the Northern Virginia home of libertarian activist Adam Kokesh Tuesday evening and took him into custody, according to a news release posted on Kokesh’s Web site. Kokesh, a former Marine, was held overnight at the Fairfax County Adult Detention Center, charged with possession of schedule I and II drugs while in possession of a firearm, said Lt. Steve Elbert, a spokesman for the Fairfax County Sheriff’s Office. No additional details were immediately available. The search warrant was served by U.S. Park Police, a federal agency that is responsible for policing Freedom Plaza, the concrete park on Pennsylvania Avenue NW where in a video Kokesh appears to load a shotgun, in violation of D.C. gun laws. The video was posted on YouTube on July 4. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(READ: Kokesh has a history of rabble-rousing and self-promotion) <--- Note the bias by the media
> ...


<police brutality> 

Not a very free country anymore, is it?   :Shakeshead:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-10-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Kokesh is an ass...but an American born ridiculous ass with rights.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Henry David Thoreau, Martin Luther King Jr., Jesus, and Mahatma Gandhi had a love child, and his name is Adam Kokesh.

----------



----------


## Guest

Bump

----------


## The XL

Kokesh is gonna get himself killed or imprisoned for his morals.

Guy has balls.  Respect.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-10-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Henry David Thoreau, Martin Luther King Jr., Jesus, and Mahatma Gandhi had a love child, and his name is Adam Kokesh.


Jesus is gay?  My life is ruined.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-10-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Jesus is gay?  My life is ruined.

----------

The XL (07-10-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

I am the last one to remain silent R or D. That sounds like something you would hear in another country.

----------


## Guest

They refused him legal counsel so he refused arraignment.

He is potentially facing sedition charges which means a potential death penalty case.  I'm very depressed right now.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> They refused him legal counsel so he refused arraignment.
> 
> He is potentially facing sedition charges which means a potential death penalty case.  I'm very depressed right now.


It won't go that far.

----------


## Guest

Brandon?  I may need your help soon.  Certain people don't want me to work on this case because it will draw attention to me.  I'm now torn.

----------


## The XL

> They refused him legal counsel so he refused arraignment.
> 
> *He is potentially facing sedition charges which means a potential death penalty case*.  I'm very depressed right now.


The fuck?  Unbelievable.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Brandon?  I may need your help soon.  Certain people don't want me to work on this case because it will draw attention to me.  I'm now torn.


Whatever you need, you know I'm good for it.

----------


## Guest

He didn't call for a violent revolution.  He called for a Constitutional convention and he loaded a firearm.   :Frown: 

If they do levy armed sedition charges in the grand jury then America is over.  We will not be able to say anything and those progressive vultures like the ones on political forum are proof that no one will care.

----------


## The XL

This country is getting crazier by the second.  Holy shit.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> He didn't call for a violent revolution.  He called for a Constitutional convention and he loaded a firearm.  
> 
> If they do levy armed sedition charges in the grand jury then America is over.  We will not be able to say anything and those progressive vultures like the ones on political forum are proof that no one will care.


So we stop them.

----------


## Guest

@Thomas Paine

he thinks I should donate the money to retain Rutherford but not defend him myself.  I feel strange.  You know where I am business-wise, on top of the world, but this was what I went into law to do.

I actually write this with tears in my eyes.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> he thinks I should donate the money to retain Rutherford but not defend him myself.  I feel strange.  You know where I am business-wise, on top of the world, but this was what I went into law to do.
> 
> I actually write this with tears in my eyes.


WWJD...What would Jefferson do?

----------

Gemini (07-11-2013)

----------


## Guest

> WWJD...What would Jefferson do?


Defend him anyway.  I wrote them and said if they absolutely cannot find another attorney to get in touch with me.  ((sigh))

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-11-2013)

----------


## Network

Why's Kokesh poking Tigers and why didn't he eat those shrooms before he decided to poke a tiger?

I hope he gets out of this somehow without time in a tiger cage.

----------


## Guest

> Why's Kokesh poking Tigers and why didn't he eat those shrooms before he decided to poke a tiger?
> 
> I hope he gets out of this somehow without time in a tiger cage.


They probably investigated him and found out he did them then planted them.  He's not stupid enough to be caught with them.

----------


## Network

> They probably investigated him and found out he did them then planted them.  He's not stupid enough to be caught with them.



I don't doubt that.

If we can't load a weapon in the filthy District of Columbia, do we have a 2nd amendment?

----------


## The XL

> I don't doubt that.
> 
> If we can't load a weapon in the filthy District of Columbia, do we have a 2nd amendment?


No.  

We have no Amendments.  Countless laws violate every one of them.  We have Unconstitutional laws written by special interests, through empty suits, that are only selectively enforced.  

That is all.

----------

Libertarian ForOur Future (07-18-2013)

----------


## Network

> No.  
> 
> We have no Amendments.  Countless laws violate every one of them.  We have Unconstitutional laws written by special interests, through empty suits, that are only selectively enforced.  
> 
> That is all.



Right on Bro Bimmy.

I'm not willing to be a martyr.  Imma pusscake...or maybe I don't like tiger cages.

----------


## The XL

> Right on Bro Bimmy.
> 
> I'm not willing to be a martyr.  Imma pusscake...or maybe I don't like tiger cages.


I'm not either.  All I will do is spread truth, nothing more.

Adam has balls for being willing to die for his beliefs, unlike me.  Admirable, for sure.  Is the country and it's citizens worth it, though?

----------


## Network

> Is the country and it's citizens worth it, though?


Good question.  The country sure isn't.   :Wink:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm not either.  All I will do is spread truth, nothing more.
> 
> Adam has balls for being willing to die for his beliefs, unlike me.  Admirable, for sure.  Is the country and it's citizens worth it, though?


It's not about the country or its people anymore. It's good vs. evil. If America falls down this path, there will be nothing stopping it from overtaking the whole world.

----------


## Network

Let's do some armchair psychiatric analysis of Kokesh.

----------


## The XL

> It's not about the country or its people anymore. It's good vs. evil. If America falls down this path, there will be nothing stopping it from overtaking the whole world.


The world has fallen down the path already.  The only countries without a central bank are Iran, Cuba, and North Korea.  

Once they fabricate WW3, and once they take over Korea, they will sell the concept of one world government as a way to stop war, and will sell one world currency as a way to prevent financial collapses.  

They're 95% done with their plan.  All they need to do now is stage their Russia/China vs USA/Europe war over the Middle East, which will put the Middle East totally under their control, then they need to do something about Korea and Cuba.  That's it.

----------


## The XL

> Let's do some armchair psychiatric analysis of Kokesh.


What's your analysis of him, Jimmy?

----------


## Network

> What's your analysis of him, Jimmy?



I like him..but, I think he was pumped up by his (limited) notoriety to go above and beyond the call of duty, without realizing he would be on his own with his decisions.  Because no one will be able to do anything to save him from his recent choices.

...nor can he count on anyone to try to save him.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The world has fallen down the path already.  The only countries without a central bank are Iran, Cuba, and North Korea.  
> 
> Once they fabricate WW3, and once they take over Korea, they will sell the concept of one world government as a way to stop war, and will sell one world currency as a way to prevent financial collapses.  
> 
> They're 95% done with their plan.  All they need to do now is stage their Russia/China vs USA/Europe war over the Middle East, which will put the Middle East totally under their control, then they need to do something about Korea and Cuba.  That's it.


So, who is at the top? Who runs this one world government?

----------


## Network

> So, who is at the top? Who runs this one world government?



That's a common question and one that is hard to pinpoint. If you ran the world, you would make it hard also.

I'll just say for now that if their names or groups show up in the paper and general discussion, they aren't really the source of the power.

It's in the secret societies and knighthoods I believe.  People pretend to be religious in ways they are not just to be in on the pie, deflecting blame on JEWZ and such.

----------


## The XL

> I like him..but, I think he was pumped up by his (limited) notoriety to go above and beyond the call of duty, without realizing he would be on his own with his decisions.  Because no one will be able to do anything to save him from his recent choices.
> 
> ...nor can he count on anyone to try to save him.


I agree.  He even had a video putting Alex Jones and others on blast for not standing up for him when he was arrested.

I don't think he gets it.

----------


## The XL

> So, who is at the top? Who runs this one world government?


I don't think their is one person.  It's probably the highest level bankers and other really powerful people.

They are their own society, they have their own power structure.  For instance, the lowest level members are probably the huge celebrities that prance around on TV selling their agenda, and high level politicians.

----------


## Network

The Rothschild dynasty

Guardians of the Vatican Treasury


The Jewish Encyclopedia (Vol. 2, p. 497) admits that:

"It is a somewhat curious sequel to the attempt to set up a Catholic competitor to the Rothschilds that at the present time (1905) the latter are the guardians of the papal treasure."

If this latter statement is true the Rothschilds control in addition to their own fortune the immense liquid resource of the Catholic Church, which is second only to the Rothschilds' in wealth and power.

The Two Babylons – Part VII
[link to www.biblebelievers.org.au] 

Original source for „guardians of the papal treasure”:

Jewish Encyclopedia (published 1901 - 1906), p. 497
[link to www.jewishencyclopedia.com]

----------


## The XL

I heard somewhere that the Rothschild family controls over half the worlds wealth.  Crazy if true.

----------


## Network

Search for "All roads lead to Rome" and have a field day on various sites.

I don't think the Roman Empire really died. It was carried on through Great Britain central banking invading 90% of the nations on earth and transferred to America.

You can see the same old Roman symbolism everywhere, right down to the US state flags.


But let's not derail the thread.  I'm interested to see what Kokesh is charged with.  I'm surely down for a mass protest against whatever it is.

----------



----------


## Guest

> It's not about the country or its people anymore. It's good vs. evil. If America falls down this path, there will be nothing stopping it from overtaking the whole world.


Right on!  People don't seem to understand that if we go "Soviet" we're the country with the most powerful army, the most powerful (but flagging) economy...it's a battle of good versus evil.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-11-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I like him..but, I think he was pumped up by his (limited) notoriety to go above and beyond the call of duty, without realizing he would be on his own with his decisions.  Because no one will be able to do anything to save him from his recent choices.
> 
> ...nor can he count on anyone to try to save him.


I would and maybe I'm good enough to do it.  I honestly don't know.  I am good at what I do.  How good, I don't know.  I have heart, though.

----------


## The XL

> I would and maybe I'm good enough to do it.  I honestly don't know.  I am good at what I do.  How good, I don't know.  I have heart, though.


It's a rigged game.  This wouldn't be like any other case you've had.  If they want him guilty, he'll be guilty.

----------


## Guest

> It's a rigged game.  This wouldn't be like any other case you've had.  If they want him guilty, he'll be guilty.


You know I have another case "like" this.  I also have that civil stuff that you know about.  It's just the first time I'd be going it alone or lead counsel.

----------


## Guest

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/us/dc-kokesh-search



I think we all need to start posting our comments on CNN, NBC, etc and give it to the progressives and neocons.

----------


## Guest



----------


## Gemini

Okay.

I respect Adam Kokesh.

I don't think his methods are effective, but I respect him.

You guys might want to look into Deep Web for more info on this.  Surface web has info, but I suspect there is much more telling information beneath the tip of the berg on this one.

----------


## Guest

@Thomas Paine

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/sheriff/adc.htm

We should pay him a visit this week.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-13-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/sheriff/adc.htm
> 
> We should pay him a visit this week.


YES. He's my new hero! I gotta meet him! Can we can we pleeeeaaaase?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> YES. He's my new hero! I gotta meet him! Can we can we pleeeeaaaase?


Yeh.  You know the smoopums will be a buzzkill but we should visit anyway.

Get people to write him

*(Let's  try that again) I'm encouraging everyone to send adam letters of love  and encouragement but please read the FAQ's and guidelines below before  doing so. - Lucas

 Adam C. Kokesh
 Fairfax County Adult Detention Center
 10520 Judicial Drive
 Fairfax, VA 22030*

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-13-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Yeh.  You know the smoopums will be a buzzkill but we should visit anyway.
> 
> Get people to write him
> 
> *(Let's  try that again) I'm encouraging everyone to send adam letters of love  and encouragement but please read the FAQ's and guidelines below before  doing so. - Lucas
> 
>  Adam C. Kokesh
>  Fairfax County Adult Detention Center
>  10520 Judicial Drive
>  Fairfax, VA 22030*


Just say when  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimsouth

Any issues involving firearms are always ( more so today than ever ) blown out of proportion. It's not a smart move to take steps that hand ammunition, that being,  any reason to come down on you , to authorities. At TR rallies, supporters would fire their pistols in the air. Not so anymore. A big problem is, most authorities have ( literally ) unlimited resources. You know, spend $100,000 to make a $5,000 case.

----------


## Guest

> Any issues involving firearms are always ( more so today than ever ) blown out of proportion. It's not a smart move to take steps that hand ammunition, that being,  any reason to come down on you , to authorities. At TR rallies, supporters would fire their pistols in the air. Not so anymore. A big problem is, most authorities have ( literally ) unlimited resources. You know, spend $100,000 to make a $5,000 case.


Adam wanted to go to jail.  He's trying to prove to people still not convinced exactly where we are.

----------


## jimsouth

> Adam wanted to go to jail.  He's trying to prove to people still not convinced exactly where we are.


Admit it or not, I believe most legal American citizens are well aware of the abuse now being perpetrated by our ( so called ) government.

----------


## jimsouth

What I said: We have always had our share of fools in our political arena; but now, for the first time in our country's recoded history, we have an evil presence in our government.

----------


## Guest



----------

Libertarian ForOur Future (07-18-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-14-2013),The XL (07-14-2013)

----------


## garyo

Kokesh is the perfect whipping boy, Libertarian, White, in his 30's, defiant of Socialist authority, pro guns,  psilocybin mushrooms, damn I'm proud of him!!!

----------

Gemini (07-15-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Kokesh is the perfect whipping boy, Libertarian, White, in his 30's, defiant of Socialist authority, pro guns,  psilocybin mushrooms, damn I'm proud of him!!!


Me, too!

----------

garyo (07-14-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

Oathkeepers website: The U.S. government is playing with fire. This is yet  another example of police using unnecessary military assault tactics on a  suspect to merely serve a warrant, that vastly increase the chances of  someone being killed or severely injured.  There was no hostage.   This  was not a case of a barricaded suspect who refused to come out.  This  was just an arrest.  One mistake, one perceived false move by anyone who  happens to be in the home, and they are shot.   And bursting into an  armed man's home in the middle of the night is also a great way to get  shot.  Just doesn't make any sense.  They could have arrested him while  he went out for a morning Starbucks, or went out for lunch or dinner.  And it would have taken just a couple of detectives to conduct such an  arrest on the streets.  No need for a 20 man SWAT team to enter his  home, in the middle of the night, where the risks to all are greatly  increased.   No need for an armored vehicle and helicopters.    No, this  makes no sense if their only concern was making a safe arrest.  This  was a show of force.  An example.  A lesson.

----------

Libertarian ForOur Future (07-18-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-14-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> And bursting into an  armed man's home in the middle of the night is also a great way to get  shot.  Just doesn't make any sense


 It's a wonder they didn't put an unmarked gun beside him after shooting him. Guess they were hoping he would have a gun.

----------


## Guest

> It's a wonder they didn't put an unmarked gun beside him after shooting him. Guess they were hoping he would have a gun.


You know they were.

----------


## Libertarian ForOur Future

> Oathkeepers website:
> The U.S. government is playing with fire. This is yet another example of police using unnecessary military assault tactics on a suspect to merely serve a warrant, that vastly increase the chances of someone being killed or severely injured. There was no hostage. This was not a case of a barricaded suspect who refused to come out. This was just an arrest. One mistake, one perceived false move by anyone who happens to be in the home, and they are shot. And bursting into an armed man's home in the middle of the night is also a great way to get shot. Just doesn't make any sense. They could have arrested him while he went out for a morning Starbucks, or went out for lunch or dinner. And it would have taken just a couple of detectives to conduct such an arrest on the streets. No need for a 20 man SWAT team to enter his home, in the middle of the night, where the risks to all are greatly increased. No need for an armored vehicle and helicopters. No, this makes no sense if their only concern was making a safe arrest. This was a show of force. An example. A lesson.


It's funny that you post this. As I was reading through it, the first thing that popped into my mind was they wanted someone to step out of line. I think they purposely wanted the chance to shoot someone that night. They brought the whole squad with them, so no matter how many folks were inside of that house, they brought enough fire power to take them all out.


Look, I'll be the first to say that I won't be able to do the stuff that he's doing. I think the man has a lot of balls, a lot of guts, to do what he's doing. It takes a strong individual to put themselves through those type of scenarios, and the fight for liberty needs folks on all fronts.


Seeing this stuff, really makes you want to get active. Protests are only good but so far. There was a world wide Monsanto protest, US is still the #1 producer of the disease on a stick monstrosity of food, nothing has changed yet, and they keep propping up that corporation. MSM is now going to get filled with government propaganda, as they signed a bill that now gives government officials legal means to put out all of the great false/misleading information they want (AKA: Smith-Mundt Modernization Act of 2012, hidden within the 2013 NDAA budget bill: http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/BILLS-1...12hr5736ih.pdf).


Then you have folks like Kokesh, Manning, & Snowden. They break the laws that government has put up to protect their own self interest. Then, when they become like an infection to the system, they try to 'kill' them off, literally & figuratively. Thus, any and all who followed them, they become an example of what not to do against the super powers. Then, when it comes to voting, that system is rigged as well.




Where they can simply flick a switch and the vote counts are turned. No one can prove/deny this, as the source code for the voting system has never been released. Thus, no one can state one way or the other without valid proof.


So, it becomes a point in time when you have to think, what can folks really do to prevent this from continuing? It seems more and more like this country is heading backwards in time, to a point when this type of tyranny had to be dealt with accordingly. If folks are unable to stand up against the system and allow the democracy to work, as it's meant to be, folks know what happens when you back a lion up into a corner. There is only one place left to go.


I think it's merely the sleeping dragon (Partly because I admire the mystical meaning of a dragon), it's just not something you want to wake up.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

@Libertarian ForOur Future

Yes, they wanted him to react so they'd have another crazy vet on their hands.

----------


## Libertarian ForOur Future

> @Libertarian ForOur Future
> 
> Yes, they wanted him to react so they'd have another crazy vet on their hands.


Of course. This way, they can put him up as the poster child, defame his name, drag it through the streets, and he'll become another casualty to the system.

----------


## Guest

> Of course. This way, they can put him up as the poster child, defame his name, drag it through the streets, and he'll become another casualty to the system.


Adam has been VERY smart about this.  I have to say I am proud of him.  He went nonviolently.  He was cool-headed.  He's maintained his 5th amendment rights though they violated his fourth.  He should do well--as can be expected, I mean.

----------

Libertarian ForOur Future (07-18-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-18-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Adam has been VERY smart about this.  I have to say I am proud of him.  He went nonviolently.  He was cool-headed.  He's maintained his 5th amendment rights though they violated his fourth.  He should do well--as can be expected, I mean.


That and he has refused to process every time he was jailed right?  No mug shot, or prints taken to my understanding.

----------


## Libertarian ForOur Future

> Adam has been VERY smart about this. I have to say I am proud of him. He went nonviolently. He was cool-headed. He's maintained his 5th amendment rights though they violated his fourth. He should do well--as can be expected, I mean.


Agreed. He knows what he's doing, I think he knew that they were going to come after him. I would imagine, not in the manner that it occurred, but he was at least prepared for whatever his actions brought to him.


I wish him luck, he's definitely got my attention because of it, nonetheless. If he continues to bring up valid issues, I'll continue to discuss them.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-18-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I don't doubt they felt they needed all that gear to arrest him.  Kokesh is a devil dog and an Iraq vet.  We're tough mutherfuckers.   :Big Grin: 

_​barks_

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-19-2013)

----------

